# England?



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone from England?


----------



## SinglePlayerGaming (Feb 27, 2016)

Yup, Londoner-ish here


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

SinglePlayerGaming said:


> Yup, Londoner-ish here


Cool, what part?


----------



## SinglePlayerGaming (Feb 27, 2016)

South east, just outside in Dartford. What about you?


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

SinglePlayerGaming said:


> South east, just outside in Dartford. What about you?


Near to Romford, know it?


----------



## SinglePlayerGaming (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeah I have a mate that lives there. Just the other side of the thames from me pretty much


----------



## Redvision_95 (Aug 29, 2015)

Midlander here.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi.


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

StephCurry said:


> Hi.


Hi!


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

hedder2212 said:


> Midlander here.


Oh cool!


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

West Sussex


----------



## annabellah (Jan 6, 2016)

Devon


----------



## Luke4468 (Apr 5, 2016)

Teesside. No one else here seems to live up north.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Yorkshire


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

No one ever meets so whats the point of these threads??


----------



## Lolathesickrose (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm moving to London in a week but currently in Hampshire. Anyone else from London that isn't horrible?


----------



## moonlite (Nov 25, 2012)

Yes. England here.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Pierre1 said:


> No one ever meets so whats the point of these threads??


How do you know no one meets, people meet each other off here not soley from arranged public meets.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Lolathesickrose said:


> I'm moving to London in a week but currently in Hampshire. Anyone else from London that isn't horrible?


Im moving to London soon! Where abouts you moving too? I haven't decided yet but will be staying with family for a bit first to settle in.


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

Pierre1 said:


> No one ever meets so whats the point of these threads??


Not true...


----------



## WriteMyMind (Jan 4, 2015)

Yep I'm from Sussex!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yep no ones gonna meet each other....................................................................................


----------



## SairaAhmed (Apr 30, 2016)

West Yorkshire


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

No, but I want to vacation there someday.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm from the Midlands. I hate it here. Hopefully moving to Amsterdam soon!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

McFly said:


> No, but I want to vacation there someday.


And I want to visit the U.S 



slowmotionsuicide said:


> I'm from* the Midlands. I hate it here.* Hopefully moving to Amsterdam soon!


Why's that? :O


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

StephCurry said:


> And I want to visit the U.S
> 
> Why's that? :O


Well, I just hate the town I live in, it's small and chavy and holds a lot of bad memories for me. Midlands isn't that bad.

Why I'm moving to Amsterdam? To do a university course and I much prefer living in a city. And I like cycling.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

slowmotionsuicide said:


> *Well, I just hate the town I live in, it's small and chavy and holds a lot of bad memories for me.* Midlands isn't that bad.
> 
> Why I'm moving to Amsterdam? To do a university course and I much prefer living in a city. And I like cycling.


OK, that's fair, a small chavvy town doesn't sound like too much fun :b

I'm a city boy so obviously I wouldn't know what living in towns are like... best of luck in Amsterdam with your uni course


----------



## Lolathesickrose (Sep 6, 2015)

Reckoner7 said:


> Im moving to London soon! Where abouts you moving too? I haven't decided yet but will be staying with family for a bit first to settle in.


Hey Reckoner, I live in South West London it's a lovely area, and pretty quite for London. Where are your family based?


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Londoner here. Someone arrange a meet up!


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm currently residing in South West England (Surrey), just past Zone 5.

I dont know how you guys have the guts to meet up, I'm petrified of the thought to meet new people. Especially from online.


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello guys, I'm from the North East of England... bit far out but hey what can ya do


----------



## dvskmaiden (Jun 6, 2016)

Yes. Northern England. In Yorkshire!


----------



## MightyMumbler (Sep 29, 2015)

Just outside Milton Keynes. It's mostly farmland and roundabouts but it's home.


----------



## Shogun (May 29, 2016)

I'm in South East London and totally up for a meet up of some sort.


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

Eski said:


> Londoner here. Someone arrange a meet up!


Londoner here too. I think we should arrange a meet up but just wondering where we would have it? since we're all in different locations.

So far i've got it down to meeting in some pub in London or hiring a big gazebo to set up in the middle of the Yorkshire Dales :lol


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

> I think we should arrange a meet up but just wondering where we would have it?


Well right off the bat id say london lol, theres a big shopping centre in east london called Westfield right next to the queen elizabeth olympic park, its got bars, restaurants and a bowling alley. we could easily pass a few hours there.

Yorkshire is so far away


----------



## Serefina (Oct 6, 2015)

Sounds good to me. I know Westfield,it would be a good place to meet.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

slowmotionsuicide said:


> Why I'm moving to Amsterdam? To do a university course and I much prefer living in a city. And I like cycling.


You're brave. I considered studying in the Netherlands but chickened out during the application process (plus there was a financial issue).


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Pierre1 said:


> Yep no ones gonna meet each other....................................................................................


You're being a little pessimistic, I've been on three separate meets because of these sort of threads, one was in America... :/


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm a Midlander, Nottingham


----------



## life equals hell (Jul 2, 2016)

slowmotionsuicide said:


> Well, I just hate the town I live in, it's small and chavy and holds a lot of bad memories for me. Midlands isn't that bad.
> 
> Why I'm moving to Amsterdam? To do a university course and I much prefer living in a city. And I like cycling.


What you studying? I can't afford to study postgrad in the UK.


----------



## FilthyRich (Jul 3, 2016)

Well we got 2 people interested in meeting up in london, eski (me) and serefina, who else wants to jump in on this?.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Shogun said:


> I'm in South East London and totally up for a meet up of some sort.


I live in South East London too



cat001 said:


> You're being a little pessimistic, I've been on three separate meets because of these sort of threads, one was in America... :/


Pfft I'm being very realistic actually.


----------



## Shogun (May 29, 2016)

Pierre1 said:


> I live in South East London too


Wanna hang out sometime?

I'm near Bermondsey.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Pierre1 said:


> Pfft I'm being very realistic actually.


Pfft, I was being very honest actually. Another meet was 3 trains away...


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I live in a small town in North Yorkshire. Basically in the middle of bum **** nowhere.


----------



## challangerchris (Apr 28, 2011)

Rochdale, G.Manchester here. Moved from West Yorkshire about 4 years ago.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

springseternal said:


> Near to Romford, know it?


Oh I'm near to Romford too :grin2:


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

PandaPop said:


> Oh I'm near to Romford too :grin2:


Wow really? haha awesome!


----------



## Septic Rodent (Aug 28, 2014)

Every time I come on this there's talks of a meet up, but it never happens. Not surprising considering.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Shogun said:


> Wanna hang out sometime?
> 
> I'm near Bermondsey.


Wow really? Thats a bus ride away, sure lets hang out.



cat001 said:


> Pfft, I was being very honest actually. Another meet was 3 trains away...


Pfft Trains, honesty and ''actually''


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Londoner here but I'm way too nervous to meet any of you guys.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Where in London ?


----------



## Citarean (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm in South Buckinghamshire, would consider going to London to do a meet, depending how i'm feeling at the time.


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

I know this is a long shot, but would anyone be up for starting a gathering in Birmingham sometime in August?


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Pierre1 said:


> Pfft Trains, honesty and ''actually''


Pfft Dyslexia

I clearly wrote it correctly but my hands didn't actuate in the correct manner.

(P.S. remembered why spelling was also a bit of an issue that day, had lost my pet snake. :'( She passed away so my mood was a bit low, replies a bit blunt, spelling a bit off etc, which is why it took me so long to reply! Waiting for mood to increase&#8230


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

Kent


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

<<<<<<<<


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

West London here. Close to Belgravia - always down for a meetup! Dinner, or studying (Sky Garden is great) would be great.


----------



## Lawrencepa (Dec 21, 2015)

lonely pizza said:


> West London here. Close to Belgravia - always down for a meetup! Dinner, or studying (Sky Garden is great) would be great.


Nice  am not too far. Kent to be precise. Will be going to Notting hill carnival on Monday I hope


----------



## passtheball (Sep 11, 2016)

Berkshire


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

Lawrencepa said:


> Nice  am not too far. Kent to be precise. Will be going to Notting hill carnival on Monday I hope


I wish I had seen this sooner! I went to the carnival on Monday too. I hope you had a great time!


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Bored out of my brains in Brum here.

Will someone put a gun to my head and force me to join the SA Brum meet up group, please?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

I've applied to join the group.

Now I've got to wait for a reply, then get the balls to go to a meet.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Currently between Kent and Oxfordshire at the moment, and in London often. Would be great to meet anyone from around any of those three places! Or anyone from anywhere at all in all honesty. Would be nice to have a few friends to go places with


----------



## zykta (Jun 4, 2013)

Im from the North East county Durham


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I wish.


----------

